# sell your stuff



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi - just wondering if the sell your stuff spain group on facebook is still active ?
My wife tried to join the group but has not had a response
I believe there are different groups for different areas - we are in Calpe, Alicante
Thanks


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

It took me a while to get any response too, just send a message to one of the admins. Once one group accepts you then the other similar groups in the area can obviously see it in your profile and they will accept you first try.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

it's definitely still going - though I can't remember the last time I looked at it!

not sure if all the more local groups are run by the same people though


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

You're probably better searching for one nearer your area. Just put the name of your area in the search box and they should come up. You don't want your timeline being filled with people selling stuff from all over the country.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

The group is very much still active, I bought something from there recently and there is much activitiy daily


----------

